# Copper and cobalt as a micronutrient



## rgoodkind (Jul 8, 2005)

Is copper and/or cobalt a necessary micro- nutrient for aquarium plant fertilizers?
If the answer is in the affirmative, what would the dosage be?


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

Yes and I don't think so. 
Extremely small. 

These (well, copper anyway) are usually in mixes of micros, and the levels vary. 
The amount in CSM+B seems shrimp safe. Higher levels of Copper may not be safe for shrimp or snails.

If aquatic plants need cobalt at all, then it would be in fish food in sufficient levels to supply the plants.


----------

